# Anyone seen this video?



## Claudiu (Mar 8, 2010)

This video portrays Calvinists so incorrectly  
Sadly, this is how many anti-Calvinists think. [video=vimeo;6886325]http://www.vimeo.com/6886325[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 8, 2010)

It bothers me that a woman is teaching a man.


----------



## jrdnoland (Mar 8, 2010)

I was curious so I looked at his web site. Full of problems and liberal arminian content. To put your name in the ministry description explains a lot about how the person views God.

Look at his statement on salvation. God is so weak that man can choose to be saved if he wants to.

RYAN HICKS MINISTRIES' EXPANDED DOCTRINAL STATEMENT

Salvation - God has purchased the full salvation of man (body, soul, and spirit) through the death of His Son on the cross. Salvation is offered to all, and all may receive it through faith in the Son of God. Through this salvation man is free from all sin, and given the power to live clean in this world (Matthew 18:3; Luke 13:3, 5; John 3:3-7; Acts 4:12; Romans 10:9-10; Galatians 5:24; Ephesians 2:8-10; 2 Thessalonians 2:13; 1 John 3:6-10).


----------



## py3ak (Mar 8, 2010)

Claudiu, given its presence on Vimeo and the fact that you posted it here, as well as the replies that followed, let me say that I am fully confident that _someone, somewhere_ has, in fact, seen this video.

I am a little annoyed with our brother Hicks for being associated with this video.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 8, 2010)

What a distortion. This is stupid.


----------



## dudley (Mar 8, 2010)

A total distortion of Calvinism...I am a Calvinist and I thank God I am a Calvinist Presbyterian Protestant


----------



## Tim (Mar 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;uFG19iMkrVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFG19iMkrVs[/video]
[video=youtube;yg3Dyzj5FEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg3Dyzj5FEY[/video]


----------



## Skyler (Mar 9, 2010)

Animated Theology is the best way to go.


----------



## nyjbarnes (Mar 9, 2010)

I used to think exactly like the chick in the video; before I read the Bible all the way through.

I used to say the same thing; I don't need the doctrines of men, I just need the Bible!


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 9, 2010)

nyjbarnes said:


> I used to think exactly like the chick in the video; before I read the Bible all the way through.
> 
> I used to say the same thing; I don't need the doctrines of men, I just need the Bible!



Same here. But once I realized that just as a Calvinist uses the five points, similarly I was using the five points of Arminianism at the same time. The thing is that Arminians don't know/think they are using any system to explain their point of view. They think its just what the Bible says and thus feel superior.

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




Skyler said:


> Animated Theology is the best way to go.


 
lol


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 29, 2010)

Claudiu said:


> nyjbarnes said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think exactly like the chick in the video; before I read the Bible all the way through.
> ...



I was the same way for a while


----------

